# Has anyone heat pressed hot fixed stones on to 100% acetate fabric?



## mtnguyen (May 16, 2015)

Someone wanted to see if I can heat press rhinestones onto their graduation cap and the fabric is 100% acetate, can it be done?
Any recommendations on the temperature?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

It can be done, the problem I had was that cardboard inside did not like the heat or the pressure, The corrugated shape showed through.


----------

